# Mounting bow mount trolling motor on 14’ v-hull



## EG1768 (Mar 27, 2018)

I have an old 14 v-hull that I want to mount a bow mount trolling motor on. I don’t want to make an adapter for a transom mount to work because I want a foot controlled trolling motor and for it to be easier to pull up. 

With that said I’ve done a few things to the boat like putting a carpet floor in the rear and a carpet




rear bench, but I’m the worlds worst carpenter lol. How do I go about framing and mounting a piece of wood that’s flush with the top of the boat in the front to mount the trolling motor on? I’ve seen people do it but I have seen nothing in depth. Would I drill into the top rail on the sides to mount the framing? I can handle the front casting deck, which will be much lower than the tm mount, later on. Any suggestions?? Thanks!! Here’s some pics of the front of my boat






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 27, 2018)

First thing is to get the trolling motor and figure out exactly how much deck you'll need.... you don't want to put anything extra... or obviously start out too small. You should lay it out so that the motor doesn't overhang anywhere.. like this:




That will tell you how big the deck needs to be.

Then I'd make a pattern out of a piece of cardboard for a piece that will lay on top of the rails but be just inside the edges... no overhang. Take the cleat off...

Being a tin boat I'd recommend using aluminum. Plywood always looks bad imo... go buy a sheet of 1/8" aluminum... cut it out with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. Then you can dress up the edges with some of this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KG9BAY0/ref=asc_df_B00KG9BAY05418483/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B00KG9BAY0&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193151859311&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16284953332998381887&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013132&hvtargid=pla-502611350152

Screw it down into the top of the rails with these self tapping screws. 

https://www.grainger.com/product/3LHL6?cm_mmc=PPC:+Google+PLA&s_kwcid=AL!2966!3!50916712677!!!g!82128572637!&ef_id=Wp1bsgAAAImc7ja8:20180327181505:s


Lay out the holes you'll need for the TM mount and bolt it on... If it flexes more than you like when you're raising and dropping, just add a piece of angle under the front edge from side to side. That will last forever and look like it was part of the original boat.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 27, 2018)

i used a "borrowed" from my work men working aluminum road sign,layed it on the bow,traced it.cut it.wrapped it in carpet riveted it on and used the leftover piece to make a front hatch door with some leftover s/s piano hinge from the deck hatches.worked pefect and took less than 2 hours start to finish.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 27, 2018)

When I was using wood I had a guy bend a sturdy piece of angle into a Z shape and then made cuts so it would bend and then screwed it down.


----------



## EG1768 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for the reply!! I never thought about using a sheet of aluminum. That’s sounds way easier than anything else. I like the fly by wire trolling motors due to it eliminating the bulky cable. Which trolling motor do y’all have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eshaw (Mar 28, 2018)

Depending what you'd like to spend TM's can be had without the drive cables and are run by remote fob or remote floor pedal. I have a remote Motorguide Xi5. They are pricey though, I'll tell you that up front. I know Minnkota has their versions also so I'd shop around, see what there is and then look for a used one unless you just have to have new.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Mar 30, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> i used a "borrowed" from my work men working aluminum road sign,layed it on the bow,traced it.cut it.wrapped it in carpet riveted it on and used the leftover piece to make a front hatch door with some leftover s/s piano hinge from the deck hatches.worked pefect and took less than 2 hours start to finish.



Bro! How do you like that trolling motor? I've been looking at them lately..... Boat looks awesome


----------



## richg99 (Mar 31, 2018)

One of this site's sponsors, A K McCallum, offers a number of trolling motor mounting brackets. Whether you buy one; design your deck around one, or just look at the site for ideas, I'd visit...

https://www.akmccallumco.com/store-troll.htm


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 1, 2018)

$550 plus $60 canadian for a quick release mounting plate and a hand held remote is included,with a l/ion rechargeable battery,55 lb.thrust and a built in battery gauge.had it for 2 years with no problems whatsoever.could buy 3 of them for the price of the cheapest minn kota and i doubt it would have a handheld remote.unfortunately the boat got written off so now my new one has the same t/m,only in white.i highly recommend the haswing.


----------



## EG1768 (Apr 2, 2018)

Where would one find an 1/8” sheet of aluminum? Lowe’s and Home Depot only have diamond plate. Are the sheets usually at local hardware stores? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Apr 2, 2018)

How about an aluminum sign? 

Or, many metal ( new and junk) dealers would carry small aluminum sheets.

There is always wood, the miracle material.


----------



## Shaugh (Apr 2, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1311.R9.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.XAluminum+sheet.TRS0&_nkw=aluminum+sheet+.125&_sacat=0

If you're going to carpet it then wood is probably your best choice.. Aluminum if you're going to leave it exposed.


----------



## .356luger (Apr 5, 2018)

i dont know your area of opperation but around me i just call a steel supply house (they carry all kinds of material)


----------



## zuren (Jun 18, 2021)

I know this is an old thread but wanted to see where we original poster end up. The bow of my boat is very similar and have thoughts of a similar structure.

Thanks!


----------

